# Odd question: How long does it take a dog to forget?



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you dog experts could ponder this and give a reasonable answer. How long do you think it would take a dog to forget the human that raised them. I know its an odd question. Thanks all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think that they ever forget. I have had foster puppies who were with me for 2 months and with their adopters for a couple of years and they still turn into squalling balls of fur when they see me.

I also had a lab mix when I was a teen. My parents moved me to NC and left my dog with my brother. Even years after we left, when she saw me, she couldn't contain herself (neither could I!).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In my experience dogs remember people and other dogs for years. I have read the even for humans with out poor sense of smell that smells are remembered longer than any other sense. I wonder if it is the same with dogs?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh B... your little girl will never forget you... you're in her heart, just like she's in yours. Hugs dear buddy..... big bear hugs!!!!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe they never forget us or most anything else.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I know it's not a dog, but have you seen the YouTube video of Christian the lion? I'd say some animals never forget!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They don't forget, but they move on, just like we do.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I moved away from home 7 months and away from my childhood dog and he didn't remember me when he saw me last month, so, I dunno


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I really don't think they ever forget.

My berner was with his breeder until he was 7 months old. He didn't see her for 3 years but certainly recognized her and gave her the same greeting he gives us (and no one else).


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. As some of you are aware of my personal situation. I'm trying to figure out how best to deal with loss of Scarlett. *Oh I wish I could have a JAck n Coke bout now*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She won't forget you Brandon, I believe that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Brandon I dont think she will ever forget you. My sister had a golden and I only met him once when he was young and didnt see him until he was around 2-3. When he was a baby he crept up into my bed at night and the first night I stayed with her he did it again. And he never did it with anyone else. He always so cuddly with me.


----------

